# Bad Grandpa



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

The movie "Bad Grandpa" is number one this weekend.

Granted the movie is silly but looks hilarious from the trailer.

Anybody going to see it?

I will rent it for sure!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

This is one I'll see on Netflix. We don't rent movies anymore,I hate returning them. Then there is all the hassles of going to the movies cost,sitter,annoying/rude people and that's not forget having to buy dinner. I just buy the used blurays from Family Video. Luckily there are some great movie reviews here at HTS to save me on some of my purchases.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

B- one said:


> This is one I'll see on Netflix. We don't rent movies anymore,I hate returning them. Then there is all the hassles of going to the movies cost,sitter,annoying/rude people and that's not forget having to buy dinner. I just buy the used blurays from Family Video. Luckily there are some great movie reviews here at HTS to save me on some of my purchases.


That's was supposed to be let's. maybe I should read before sending.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I usually hate Johnny Knoxsville with a passion, but this looks so funny that I may have to sneak in a cheap showing


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

The wife and I should go see this. Our first movie we saw together was Jacksass LOL. :bigsmile:


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Finally saw this the other night. I was a bit nervous going in because I thought that possibly all the funny scenes were in the trailers but I was proven wrong - it was pretty dang funny! There were 2 _really_ funny scenes with lots of laugh out loud moments. 

Sure it's not for everyone but for those who have a fairly juvenile sense of humor it'll be right up your alley. :laugh:


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Infrasonic said:


> Sure it's not for everyone but for those who have a fairly juvenile sense of humor it'll be right up your alley. :laugh:


Lol. Guess I have to see this movie once it is available for home viewership. Glad to see that you liked it. I am also happy to read that there is more comedy than what was in the trailer. Thanks for your input.


----------

